# Ultrasound-Radiology Report



## daniel (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't Have Any Radiology Report. Just A Charge Ticket Stating That A Unltrasound Of The Thigh/gluteus Region Was Taken. 

Dx Is Cyst.


What Cpt Code Would One Choose, If You Had To Make A Selection Of This.


Respectfully
Daniel,cpc


----------



## Shirleybala (Dec 17, 2008)

CPT code for US thigh/groin - 76880 with modifier RT or LT


----------

